# faverite color?



## Rainbow (Aug 30, 2010)

whats yours?


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

Black Blue Gold and Silver


----------



## Paxis (Jul 21, 2013)

Mine is teal~


----------



## Dewymorning (Nov 24, 2012)

Wide range of options you got there.


----------



## INSANiTY (Dec 16, 2011)

light blue


----------



## tery999 (Jul 21, 2013)

Mine is Red ^^


----------



## Icchavati (Aug 4, 2013)

Black.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

turquoise and purple


----------



## Hushmussler (Aug 5, 2013)

Teal.


----------



## Le Beau Coeur (Jan 30, 2011)

Greenq.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

And where is Cyan? >:[


----------



## Snow (Oct 19, 2010)

If you mix up all four of those colors, you get a maroon-brown color. Hex number is #802040 which you can look at here.

I suppose that is my current favorite color.


----------



## Helweh18 (Jul 30, 2013)

Dewymorning said:


> Wide range of options you got there.


LOL I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

green and purple, I love them both so much!


----------



## MatchaBlizzard (Sep 20, 2011)

I voted purple, although I also like black and imaginary colors like orange and blue. Greenq made me stop and think though.


----------



## Light_92 (Aug 2, 2013)

_Among these, black.

In general, bright blue, grey and sand. _


----------

